# birth control for pigeons



## flockopigeons (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been feeding a flock of about 100 for over 30 years. My neighbors , bless them, have been very understanding but about 2 years ago a new neighbor arrived who really hates the birds. He had shot, poisoned, trapped them etc. Many years ago a product came out callen Ornitrol for pigeon birth control but the FDA halted it. About 1 year ago I heard on the news there is a new product for pigeon birth control but I don't know how to get it and if any government agencies will help in the cost as I these are wild birds and I have a set feeding station. Anyone know anything about this in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't help regarding the products that you mention, but have you tried feeding them a diet that is at least 50% barley? Matthew Vriends says that this will inhibit egg laying. 

In his book The Pigeon, Wendell Levi stated that pigeons fed a diet of 100% barley stopped laying altogether. he doesn't mention whether this had any other effect on their general health.

I am so sorry about your new neighbour being an active pigeon hater. 

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

flockopigeons said:


> About 1 year ago I heard on the news there is a new product for pigeon birth control but I don't know how to get it and if any government agencies will help in the cost as I these are wild birds and I have a set feeding station. Anyone know anything about this in the Los Angeles area?



There is a product called OVISTOP made in Italy.
Here is the link to their site:
http://www.ovistop.it/index.php?setlingua=EN&area=&azione=&id=

I don't know if it can be bought in the USA, and on the site I don't find any information about the distribution of the product.
Maybe you can email them, or should I call them (free call for me with SKYPE while I am in Europe)
I suppose they will understand my Spanish-Italian -French mix  if no English speaking employee picks up the phone)
Myriam


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is another link, from Germany

http://www.taubenpille.de/indexeng.htm

The new preparation Fertistop 99 - Pigeon Control Agent (PCA): a human product solving the problem with feral pigeons.
Product Characteristics:

The active compounds are encased in translucent balls from bone cement, are coated with food ingredients to resemble dried peas and are attractive to taste.
These balls have the size of corn kernels. When taken up by male pigeons, teir content renders the animals steril. In females, it prevents formation of eggs. The effect lasts for at least 7 weeks.
The product is effective only in birds that, like pigeons, eat seeds. They have developed a special muscle-packed stomach, the gizzard , filled with grit, which retains the pills and slowly grinds them down, releasing equally slowly the encased hormones.
Hence, reproductive functions are inhibited by those released hormones over many weeks.
Other animals, including raptors, can not utilize these pellets since they are passed unscathed.
The size of these pills prevents their uptake by other seed-eating bird species.
This human method of inhibiting reproduction in feral pigeons with Fertistop 99has been researched by the Clinic of Birds of the School of Veterinary Medicine in Hannover, Germany. Treatment effects on general health were not detected. The pigeon pill is safe.
Administration of the pigeon pill should be repeated in 6 to 8-week intervals. The number of offsprings will be reduced significantly and with it, the total population will become smaller until the desired numbers are achieved.
A significant treatment effect becomes recognizable after the 2nd year of treatment.
Fertistop 99- PCA is highly acceptable to most experts on animal welfare and has been recommended by experts. It represents a human approach, which in this day and age is politically acceptable.

Kontaktinformation

Telefon 
+49 5131 455521 
FAX 
+49 5131 455560 
Postadresse 
Schuhmachersweg 22, 30826 Garbsen, Germany 
Allgemeine Information: [email protected]


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

This would be wonderful for my flock as i am freeloft at present, however my chooks like to get amongst the pidgies, so id have to put a stop to that or i wouldnt have any eating eggs!!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

flockopigeons said:


> I have been feeding a flock of about 100 for over 30 years. My neighbors , bless them, have been very understanding but about 2 years ago a new neighbor arrived who really hates the birds. He had shot, poisoned, trapped them etc. Many years ago a product came out callen Ornitrol for pigeon birth control but the FDA halted it. About 1 year ago I heard on the news there is a new product for pigeon birth control but I don't know how to get it and if any government agencies will help in the cost as I these are wild birds and I have a set feeding station. Anyone know anything about this in the Los Angeles area?


Sorry, I'm a bit confused, how will bird control pill help you with a neighbor?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Probably so the flock doesn't get any bigger, I'm assuming. Sorry to hear about the neighbor. 30 years is along time, great job. min


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting subject. We may never know though. Original post was Aug. 08


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

And you know what even funnier, she hasn't even been back on to read what the response was since she posted it. Good eye Naunnie.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

flockopigeons said:


> I have been feeding a flock of about 100 for over 30 years. My neighbors , bless them, have been very understanding but about 2 years ago a new neighbor arrived who really hates the birds. He had shot, poisoned, trapped them etc. Many years ago a product came out callen Ornitrol for pigeon birth control but the FDA halted it. About 1 year ago I heard on the news there is a new product for pigeon birth control but I don't know how to get it and if any government agencies will help in the cost as I these are wild birds and I have a set feeding station. Anyone know anything about this in the Los Angeles area?


*They say only pigeons will eat this stuff HOGWASH, there many birds as big and bigger then the pigeon that can and will eat this product.Some of these birds are on the endangered list.-Need I say more. * GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't ya just love it when people update to let you know what's going on?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

*Always wanting to learn.....*

I do wish more folks would update us. I personally find the older posts/archives very helpful. I have to say Spirit Wings has taught me...check the dates if you are expecting an update.  With that said...I think it's important for someone to reopen a thread if the topic is something they want to learn about or share information on. Thank goodness we have that option on PT.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

And the profile page is good because you can see when the last time someone has checked back in and see if they even came back to see the answers to there questions. If I ask something, I can't wait to come back here the answers, I don't understand why they didn't come back and look. I mean Myrpalom did allot of research and even offered to call this company since she spoke there language and still they didn't want to come back. 

George simon is right, how can they say only pigeons ate the birth control stuff, good thing they made it illegal here. But you wonder how much damage they did when it was available. min


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Also, how do they really know that this birth control used over a long period of time would now lead to genetic alterations in egg shell (such as thinning), inability of pigeons over time to reproduce again AT ALL. I have not heard of any LONG TERM STUDIES on this birth control thing. People who do this research are looking for a QUICK FIX and not necessarily a SAFE FIX....Lindylou


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*Birth Control for Birds*

Found this old thread on the website -- at least at the time, it sounds as if there were some unanswered questions about birth control for pigeons,

1) OvoControl, brand of nicarbazin, does not have any effect on egg shell thickness, short or long-term. Furthermore, under no circumstances is the product considered a mutagen. Nicarbazin has been tested in long-term (2-year)chronic studies in dogs, rats and chickens with no toxic effects. 

2) OvoControl is registered by USEPA as a contraceptive for pigeons, geese and ducks. We are developing other avian applications. The safety of the active ingredient has been confirmed by USDA, EPA, FDA, EFSA and ASPCA. 

3) Given the opportunity, other larger, seed eating birds will eat the bait. Therefore, OvoControl is dispensed on urban rooftops where the risk of non-target exposure is limited. Furthermore, automatic feeders which distribute only a prescribed amount of bait ensure that the feeding event is short -- only a few minutes. Experience with the product over the last 4 years indicates that non-target exposure is rare -- most often house sparrows and starlings. Endangered birds typically do not reside on urban rooftops. 

4) Fertistop is not approved in the US. This product apparently has hormonal action, which would likely not pass the rigorous environmental requirements mandated by EPA. 

5) At one time Ornitrol was registered by EPA. A sterilant, as opposed to a contraceptive, it was taken off the market more than 25 years ago. 

6) Ovistop, the Italian product, uses the same active ingredient as in OvoControl, nicarbazin. Ovistop is not available in the US. 

OvoControl works as a contraceptive for pigeons. Flock numbers gradually and predictably decline over time through attrition. The contraceptive action is completely reversible within a few days of ceasing treatment. 

The 100 pigeon flock described in the original post is an excellent candidate for this safe and effective population management tool.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

erickwolf said:


> Found this old thread on the website -- at least at the time, it sounds as if there were some unanswered questions about birth control for pigeons,
> 
> 1) OvoControl, brand of nicarbazin, does not have any effect on egg shell thickness, short or long-term. Furthermore, under no circumstances is the product considered a mutagen. Nicarbazin has been tested in long-term (2-year)chronic studies in dogs, rats and chickens with no toxic effects.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the updated information....that is very interesting.


----------



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

*Contraceptive for Pigeons*

I have a question.

I am here in Brazil and am looking into trying to bring some sort of contraceptive here to help control. We are trying to show options rather than people killing them.

My question is, will this contraceptive be dangerous to other species of birds? National Fauna can not be disturbed while trying to help with over population of pigeons in the central areas of large cities.

Can someone send me some scientific articles about this? Or any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks:confused


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*Safety of OvoControl P*



careyotis said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I am here in Brazil and am looking into trying to bring some sort of contraceptive here to help control. We are trying to show options rather than people killing them.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you begin by reviewing some of the technical details for OvoControl (nicarbazin 0.5%) on the OvoControl website -- www.ovocontrol.com. There is a page that includes a series of white papers which provides additional background, see -- https://ovocontrol.com/pigeonstechnical/ One of the white papers describes the issue of non-target effects -- see https://ovocontrol.com/wp-content/u...ontrol-p-on-non-target-birds-and-wildlife.pdf We have most of the references cited in the white paper in electronic form so please let us know if you need anything specific.

It should be noted that OvoControl represents a contraceptive, the effects of which are completely reversible. Unlike a toxicant, if you get the product into the wrong bird, simply stop and the bird returns to normal reproduction again within a few days. 

The only bad news I have for you is that OvoControl is not yet registered in Brazil. We are working on the process, but the regulatory officials there seem to make it as difficult as possible.


----------

